

What do you think about Wolfram's teaser strategy? - fb

I have noticed a bunch of "Wolfram let me watch while he used his new engine" posts in the last few months. I understand that there is a point of building tension in your target audience. However, to me it looks that this is too much for such kind of geeky application - after too much of "I've seen it and it is too cool, it will put google to shame, but I won't let you try it yet" the result could be Wolfram singin' the blues with Cuil. Or I am too sceptic?
======
johnnybgoode
Maybe he just likes screwing with Google.

